# Ugly Puppy stage



## CherryFairy (May 18, 2009)

How long does that usually last? Poor Chewy is loosing fur but getting new in and he looks horrible, how long does it usually last, cause he looks miserable.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry no idea, I've never had a long coat pup!

x


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I've never had a puppy go through an ugly stage


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

zac went through the uglies it was a shame lol


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Sassie went through the uglies and I'd guess it took a couple of months.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol Korbin is going threw it now , and i hate the look on him so i know how you feel 

Jasper and Justice didn't go threw this


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Aw! I remember when Luna went through it- I thought something was wrong with her! :lol:
I'd say only about a month or so... then it starts to grow back in perfectly.


----------

